# Microtek UPS Backup Lasts Only For Few Seconds



## Pravas (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi techies , I'm using a *Microtek UPS(HGE600AZ)*from last 3yrs.. and it's backup time has significantly reduced,around 5 seconds....
So i called up a nearest service center and told them my problem, they replied me that i need to replace the battery...
Now i would like to know, can't it be repaired or something???
And moreover the cost estimation told was Rs 800 INR....

I am from Hyderabad, if any localites would refer me some shop then would be a great help..


----------



## Pravas (Jul 8, 2010)

Please Anyone out there can help me...anyhow I'm given till Monday by this Service Center people as they don't any batteries in stock.
I can't stop using my pc..so guys please help me before this power cuts damage my PC....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 8, 2010)

You have to change battery.... I dont think any other option is available....
 I changed my microtek double battery ups battery in last february and service centre people said that its better to shut down pc within 5- 10 minutes after electric gone, they also told that full battery discharge will decrease your battery life quickly


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2010)

UPS battery cant be repaired...it had to be replaced..on an average UPS battery cost 600+ here..
After replacement ur UPS will be as good as new one


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 8, 2010)

Ya change the battery.

Also my APC ups is dying. hardly stays on till 2 min. Any idea how much a battery cost? or any other battery I should look for?

mine is 650VA...


----------



## CA50 (Jul 8, 2010)

I think the cost of the battery is more, I changed my ups battery 4-5 months back for 600 bucks, it was of luminous.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 8, 2010)

*@rhitwick * 
call apc service centre, they will inform you all details.....


----------



## Pravas (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot everybody, then i'll better change the battery. And like i said i will be charged around 800bucks....
But hope they give me a warranty along with that


----------



## Ricky (Jul 8, 2010)

Just to add here, you can buy good batteries for Rs. 500 or less if you give them old battery. You can change your battery yourself, its pretty easy... I do it almost every year when backup get reduced to 10 min or less(since I have double battery UPS with backup upto 1 hour when batteries are new .. on 22" LCD )

Amaron is the costliest I find, exide is good, but I usually buy Amco as the dealer is near my house and if any fault in battery, he replaces it instantly.


----------



## Pravas (Jul 9, 2010)

@Ricky...then could i exchange with the same *Service Center*.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 9, 2010)

@pravas
they will give u 1 year warranty on battery when you take new battery....


----------

